# MR-X with X3T. ROLLCALL with PICS. #2



## hotbeam (Mar 18, 2005)

Continued from THIS THREAD

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR-X! 
5 years old, July 2008. 

Much thanks to Burnt_Retinas and Rothrandir for making the MR-X a reality. This is a real milestone for LEDs.


Hotbeam



.


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK. #2*

Pics from the previous build...


----------



## cy (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Ok, keeping close tabs on this thread to make sure I get one this time


----------



## J_Oei (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Reserving a spot...


----------



## wasabe64 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Ditto


----------



## shannow (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

same...


----------



## rick258 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Also still in.

Rick


----------



## bajaiman (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

As posted in the previous thread, I'm still in.


----------



## Sinjz (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

I have no idea what's going on here, but what the heck. I'll reserve a spot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## koala (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Yo, drop me an email if you make em, count me in for 1, although I am pretty busy lately to drop by your place.

Let tell you guys the legendary MR-X and PocketMate-W are awesome. No words can describe them when I first tested them. Even with the blinds pulled down during day time the beam is so intense that it turns day in to night /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. 

I supply the host. I would go for a PocketMate-X instead. I always dig for variable. XYOx will be my choice!


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

If the new MR-X lights have adjustable brightness settings, I would be in for one. I am thinking that I would like to run it off of Pila 168A cells, so would an MR-X in a C-cell body be possible?


----------



## cy (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

2X 18500 with a protection circuit in a 2C m*G is one sweet setup. Or 3x CR123 with a rubber hose sleeve

a tri-Ubin setup puts out aprox. same lumens as MR-X X3T with a smaller footprint. MRX will destroy tri-Ubin for throw.


----------



## kevindick (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

As I wrote in Sasha's version 2 of thsi thread, I'm in if they're X-bin.


----------



## NITEFISH (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

"X" bin, I'm in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I like the sugestions of 2c, rechargable option, and variable brightness.
Not another light... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

I will go for one.
Thanks
Yaesumofo


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*
I have no idea what's going on here, but what the heck. I'll reserve a spot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif I'm trying to barter a perpetual power source capable of 4A drain, that is the size of a CR2 battery... from this spaceship that appeared in my dreams. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif



Good to get some more input here. Yes, I am reasonably keen on a smaller 2C form factor also. Rechargeable, variable output, X-BEAST... I have yet to hear back from that darn supplier of mine regarding availability of the LED so.... at the moment, this is still vapourware /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## InFlux (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

I'm still in the #2 slot from the previous thread, right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MY (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Please put my John Hancock down for one Mr. X-BEAST.

Regards


----------



## seattlite (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

X-Bin...I'm in.


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Me too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## gregw (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

I believe I was third in line for this new run as posted in the old thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

With today's new stuff like the Fatman and nFlex boards, I'd definitely want something smaller with a variable output. Goes without saying that an "X" bin is a must. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MSaxatilus (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Hotbeam,

I am actually already a Mr-X owner, but if you go to a 2C size Mr. X, put me down on your list for another! That would truely be a magnificant light!

MSax


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Will the original MR-X's run fine on 8AA NiMH batteries?


----------



## gregw (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Pi_is_blue said:*
Will the original MR-X's run fine on 8AA NiMH batteries? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The original MR-X's are made FOR 6AA NiMh batteries. i.e. Alkalines don't supply the required current to power MR-X at it's full capabilities.


----------



## shannow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Actually 6AA /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sinjz (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*
I have no idea what's going on here, but what the heck. I'll reserve a spot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif I'm trying to barter a perpetual power source capable of 4A drain, that is the size of a CR2 battery... from this spaceship that appeared in my dreams. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Hey I want on that list too!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I knew this was for a MR-X of some sort. I just don't know what form or what price. I went back to the orginal thread, after posting, and read the last ~40 or so post. It didn't really clear it up, but then again I was pretty tired. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'm still on the list for BOTH products. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## jarris50 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Count me in.....


----------



## jhung (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Please put me on the list for one.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Please put me on the list for this as well (X-bin)


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Thanks for the continued interest. No news from my contact yet. I'll check with my "other" contact and see if he can assist. Can't hurt having too many, right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## chasm22 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

I've already posted my interest in the other thread. I'm still in. I believe I'm on the list right after cy in the sixth spot.

chasm22


----------



## benyosh (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

I'm in.

benyosh


----------



## wquiles (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

So you mean that there are still "X" bins out there for sale? I would have though they are all gone. What is the going price for a "X" bin these days?

Will


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

I'm in.
-Smono


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Sorry for the lack of postings. I've been away for a bit.

I've contacted all my sources and unfortunately, the MR-X run #2 will not be proceeding. The X'es 
turned out to be non X'es and I couldn't bring myself to making a MR-X with a W-binned LED /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Feelers are out again and if anything eventuates, I'll revive this thread. Sorry again.


----------



## cy (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## xpitxbullx (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Damn! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Jeff


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

You say "damn". I say something I can't repeat here!


----------



## cy (May 25, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

hotbeam, looks like MR-X map update time again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

FYI: I yanked the MOP reflector and stuck in a plain mirror reflector. Performance went up dramatically. 

My MR-X puts out more lumens out the front end, than Surefire M6 Lola and tri-Ubin 2C M*g w/fatman and 2x 17500 li-ion cells. Smokes both lights for throw. 

IMHO MRX-X3T is still the reining throw king for LED lights. 

wish I had some way to confirm this. I think MR-X will out-throw PK-1, which has an Xbin side emitter VS MR-X's Xbin high dome.

anyone that's played with both Xbin side emitters and Xbin high domes will confirm side emitters throw out more flood beam than high domes with same reflector.

but PK-1 uses a different reflector, so only way to confirm is a side by side throw test. Now where's that PK-1? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## hotbeam (May 25, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

CY, yes, got to update the map again!! I don't think it is that up to date now. I think I might do a rollcall (with pics) to see what condition the light is at after ~20 months of use.

It will be an interesting throw test between the HD X3T in a OAD reflector and the PK1's SE X3T in a 3" reflector. FYI, the PK1 is living in the UK currently. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy (May 25, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

OK,,, Rollcall with pics. Here's mine still in mint condition shown with the perfect case from barbolight.

If I can get the nerve up to transplant guts without damage. I've got a spare 2D body that could be Hard Anodized.

what's the hole dia for led DD indicator?


----------



## hotbeam (May 25, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Damn! Beat me to it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Here is mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif next to his brother, the *Pocketmate-W*. Notice anything special about my MR-X? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Condition: Spotless and unmarked. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cue003 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Is this tk mr-x closed? Can I still get one?

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## cy (May 25, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

your MRX's tailcap looks round. got some kind of special charging plug?


----------



## hotbeam (May 26, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Cue... Damn, you just missed one at Custom B/S/T. Pi_is_blue just sold his red MR-X. I won't be doing another run due to the lack of components.

Cy... No, nothing complicated like that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Check out the DDI LED /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jdriller (May 26, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Your's is blue/green, not red!


----------



## hotbeam (May 27, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

You got it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Thought I wanted to make it a bit different to the "production" ones...


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 27, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Did you reverse the LED behavior too? Green = in regulation, Off = not? heheh. Or get a bi-color red/green led! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mags (May 27, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

So how much is a complete tk kit? Ive heard about MR-X for a while and didnt know much until I read this thread.


----------



## hotbeam (May 27, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

Isaac... Nah, I couldn't wait till I finished the run so all the electronics are the same as all the others out there.

Mags... Hi. Yeah, the MR-X run was completed in Oct '03. Glad you've heard of it. There are heaps of information on the original thread (mr-x.hotbeam.com). I think it went for ~$220 but there is nothing available at the moment. I'll put your name on the "next run" list.


----------



## vhyper007 (May 29, 2005)

*Re: MR-X with X3T. Hotlips with Magic Resistor TK.*

like Sinjz, I'm in but I do not know what I'm in for or even worse, what it is into me for.

Please tell an old newbie. Now there is a contradiction in terms if I ever heard one. It's a senior moment and dont anybody dare criticize a senior for one of his moments. It is not nice to fool around with mother nature, she is a senior also.

Regards of the senior kind,
vhyper


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 7, 2006)

MR-X Brethren Map


----------



## Codeman (Jul 12, 2006)

I just bought the MR-X that bwaites had up in Washington state. As soon as it arrives, I'll post a pic. I'm in East Tennessee, BTW.


----------



## cy (Jul 12, 2006)

codeman, welcome to the bretheren..


----------



## Codeman (Jul 12, 2006)

thx, cy! I really looking forward to it.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Codeman. Map updated.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, hotbeam -for the welcome and the light. It'll be nice to own a little bit of CPF history.


----------



## Knight Lights (Jul 12, 2006)

You own a few!!!

MR-X, USL, the Bulklights, etc.

Congrats and thanks, I'm glad it went to someone who appreciates the good stuff!!!

Bill


----------



## Glo_in_dark (Jul 13, 2006)

Absolutely in -take 2 if available.
Michael


----------



## Codeman (Jul 13, 2006)

Glo_in_dark said:


> Absolutely in -take 2 if available.
> Michael



These were originally made and sold back in 2003. They're quite rare and are rarely sold. I got lucky!


----------



## Codeman (Jul 15, 2006)

My MR-X arrived today!







I had to re-seat the thermal tape, but it's otherwise in mint condition.. Not a single speck of anno is missing. As you can see, it also came with an FM-3H head. What you can't see, though, is that bwaites also threw in an Otokoyama PMR reflector.

I knew it would obliterate my Surefire U2, but I didn't expect it to be in the same league as my Mag85.

Now I know just how lucky I am to own this great light. If the t-storms will cooperate, tonight's gonna be fun!


----------



## Radio (Jul 15, 2006)

Add me to the Interested list, Please? Who knows what the future holds. A whole box of X-bins could fall from the sky tomorrow and if they do, I'm in!!!


----------



## Lips (Oct 28, 2006)

.








.


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 30, 2008)

New brethren map updated. It seems like we've lost our last EU MR-X to NY, USA. Welcome Matt!




[/QUOTE]


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a bit late checking in, but silver Mr X., serial #D2021255717 is present in SE MI.


----------



## hotbeam (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks LZ. Where did you get that one from (so I can remove and add you). TQ


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Feb 3, 2008)

hotbeam, I got if from Skalomax back in Aug of 2007.

A quick search reveals that he got it from Lips in July 2007. Skalo owned it for almost a month which in Skalotime is many years. (No offense intended Skalo my friend!)


----------



## skalomax (Feb 5, 2008)

LED Zeppelin said:


> hotbeam, I got if from Skalomax back in Aug of 2007.
> 
> A quick search reveals that he got it from Lips in July 2007. Skalo owned it for almost a month which in Skalotime is many years. (No offense intended Skalo my friend!)


 
LOL!

Hey Dennis, Have you tried the head with a FM 3in Head?


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Feb 6, 2008)

skalomax said:


> LOL!
> 
> Hey Dennis, Have you tried the head with a FM 3in Head?



Not yet, but that's a good suggestion and worth a try.


----------



## addictedmatt (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Hotbeam! I'm a little late responding, because I just now noticed this thread. It's an honor to be one of the few!:twothumbs


----------



## PeterB (Feb 6, 2008)

There is still one extremely bright, black MR-X in Germany!


----------



## darkzero (Mar 10, 2008)

My own MR-X clone....

Moved to here


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 10, 2008)

My bad PeterB. Map updated.

DZ, _very_ nice build as usual. Looks like another great X light!


----------



## Glow Bug (May 6, 2008)

Mine is still going strong with a 2-D size LI-ion pack with over/under protection circuits. VERY long run time with white/bright light. Perfect light in my opinion.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 11, 2008)

A blue MR-X (serial #D2020902154) has relocated from New York (addictedmatt) to California.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 11, 2008)

Here we go! 






Thanks for the update. I am keeping a history now so you can see where the last owner was from.


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 14, 2008)

Its been a while since my last post!!! 

Other than a BTTT (for what reason I don't know :thinking, the MR-X is 5 years old !!!!! Actually it is 5 years 4 months. That is more than a lifetime in LED terms. I haven't followed CPF for a while and surely, there must have been a few contenders (or new titles) for the "crown". What's around?

Hope all the MR-X brethrens are doign well :nana: All lights still working? Mine is still sitting happily on my shelf. 


HB


----------



## Codeman (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine is still working like a champ, though it does spend a lot of time on a shelf. It's top dog in my LED collection, but I haven't really been pursuing many lights recently. Surefire has a couple of LED lights on the way that might challenge the M-X/X3T, but I don't have the model designations handy. OpticsHQ has a signup thread on CPFM that has some specs, though.


----------



## cy (Nov 14, 2008)

my old MR-X is somewhere in Europe... hopefully doing well. 

5 years... many generation of LED's have passed... also have wondered... what light now hold the title for most output for a single LED light?



hotbeam said:


> Ithe MR-X is 5 years old !!!!! Actually it is 5 years 4 months. That is more than a lifetime in LED terms. I haven't followed CPF for a while and surely, there must have been a few contenders (or new titles) for the "crown". What's around?


----------



## LEDmodMan (Mar 30, 2009)

BTT. After hotbeam so kindly worked some MAJOR magic to fix the blown X3T LED in mine (he reattached a *tiny* blown gold lead wire _inside_ of the LED - so it now has no dome, but works just fine :bow, it has become the go-to light I keep in one of my vehicles. Even 5+ years later, this is still one HOT LED light! :devil: 

BTW, my red-headed step child MR-X is with me in CO now (I moved from TX almost 2 years ago).


----------



## easilyled (Mar 31, 2009)

LEDmodMan said:


> BTT. After hotbeam so kindly worked some MAJOR magic to fix the blown X3T LED in mine (he reattached a *tiny* blown gold lead wire _inside_ of the LED - so it now has no dome, but works just fine :bow, it has become the go-to light I keep in one of my vehicles. Even 5+ years later, this is still one HOT LED light! :devil:
> 
> BTW, my red-headed step child MR-X is with me in CO now (I moved from TX almost 2 years ago).



Have you thought about upgrading the X3T with a CREE MC-E (M-bin) wired 2S2P?

You would get an overwhelming amount more output, but the spirit behind the light would still be the same.


----------



## addictedmatt (Mar 31, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Have you thought about upgrading the X3T with a CREE MC-E (M-bin) wired 2S2P?



Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## LEDmodMan (Apr 2, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Have you thought about upgrading the X3T with a CREE MC-E (M-bin) wired 2S2P?
> 
> You would get an overwhelming amount more output, but the spirit behind the light would still be the same.


The thought had occurred to me. The problem is that I want to upgrade too many lights to MC-E right now (LionHeart, old L4, McGiz PR). That can get costly REALLY quick! I do LOVE the flexibility of the MC-E wrt wiring.


----------

